
Remote Preview with 27 devices - DanielRibeiro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NvzRfyhd5Q&feature=youtu.be
======
bnt
This is a great tool meant for cross-browser testing on many different
platforms — and it shines when it comes to testing responsive web designs.

<https://github.com/viljamis/Remote-Preview>

